# Sony kauft Bungie: Halo-Erfinder wechseln ins Playstation-Lager



## Katharina Pache (31. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sony kauft Bungie: Halo-Erfinder wechseln ins Playstation-Lager* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Sony kauft Bungie: Halo-Erfinder wechseln ins Playstation-Lager*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Januar 2022)

Schnäppchen?
Peanuts!
Wird die Kurse weiter antreiben.
Sollte es zeitnah keine weiteren Einkäufe geben, wird es bei den Übernahmekandidaten wohl einen Sell-Out geben.
Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (31. Januar 2022)

Boah, geht mir dieser Einkaufs-Krieg auf den Sack.


----------



## Rookieone (31. Januar 2022)

Sony kann gerne auch mich kaufen, für nur eine PS5 (Disc-Version) und 6,4 Millionen €.


----------



## Davki90 (31. Januar 2022)

Aktuell sind jede Menge Entwicklerstudios und Publisher im Sonderangebot. Greift also zu. Wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal.


----------



## Loosa (31. Januar 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Sony kann gerne auch mich kaufen, für nur eine PS5 (Disc-Version) und 6,4 Millionen €.


Interessant konkrete Summe. Hast du was bestimmtes im Auge? Ein Indy-Studio kaufen? 

Aber solide eingeschätzt, wie du so deinen Wert siehst. Bin erst vor ein paar Tagen über das Lifetime net income gestolpert; was ein Mensch in seinem Leben verdient. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Fachkraft in Führungsposition sieht kaum die Hälfte davon.


----------



## Stefan Wilhelm (31. Januar 2022)

Laut diesem Artikel  wird Bungie seine Unabhängigkeit bewahren, und weder Destiny 2 mit seinen (bisher angekündigten) zukünftigen Inhalten und Erweiterungen noch zukünftige neue Spiele von Bungie werden Playstation-exklusiv. Offenbar geht es hauptsächlich um Investitionen seitens Sony (die dann ein Stück vom Kuchen abkriegen) und die schnellere Akquise neuer Talente. Klingt erstmal nicht total schrecklich. Vielleicht gibt's für Destiny-Spieler auf Playstation dann neue Inhalte im Inklusiv-Abo, falls Sony einen eigenen Service aufstellt. Und da sie aktuell kein eigenes (aktives) Shooter-Franchise besitzen, vermutlich ein sinnvoller Kauf.

Edit: Die Inhalte für D2, die *bisher angekündigt* wurden, also Witch Queen, Lightfall und Final Shape, werden laut dem Artikel nicht exklusiv. Das geht also immerhin bis mindestens 2024.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (31. Januar 2022)

Und Nintendo verkauft derweil einfach weiter ein Mario Kart von 2014 und Pokémon-Spiele mit einer Grafik von 1994 - und ist damit eines der erfolgreichsten und wertvollsten Unternehmen der Spielebranche. 😄


----------



## TheRattlesnake (31. Januar 2022)

Bungie interessiert mich zwar genauso wenig wie ActivisonBlizzard, trotzdem gehts mir auf den Sack wie hier ein Studio/Publisher nach dem anderen aufgekauft wird.


----------



## Loosa (31. Januar 2022)

Stefan Wilhelm schrieb:


> Laut diesem Artikel  wird Bungie seine Unabhängigkeit bewahren, und weder Destiny 2 mit seinen zukünftigen Inhalten und Erweiterungen noch zukünftige neue Spiele von Bungie werden Playstation-exklusiv.


Als Fan früher Stunde kann ich da nur leise hüsteln. Sie verloren ihre Unabhängigkeit, als sie ihre Heimat, MacOS, aufgaben und sich 2000 von Microsoft vereinnahmen ließen.

Marathon und Myth waren legendär! Genauso, dass Win/Mac immer als eine Box verkauft wurden! Damals kosteten Ports sonst Aufpreis Und waren mies.
Bin heute noch sauer auf Bungie.


----------



## Stefan Wilhelm (31. Januar 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Als Fan früher Stunde kann ich da nur leise hüsteln. Sie verloren ihre Unabhängigkeit, als sie ihre Heimat, MacOS, aufgaben und sich 2000 von Microsoft vereinnahmen ließen.
> 
> Marathon und Myth waren legendär! Genauso, dass Win/Mac immer als eine Box verkauft wurden! Damals kosteten Ports sonst Aufpreis Und waren mies.
> Bin heute noch sauer auf Bungie.


Wenn Apple mal mit einer Gaming-Sparte durchgestartet wäre, hätte Bungie ja reumütig zurück kriechen können 
Als Fan der (sehr) späten Stunde bin ich aber auch sauer auf Bungie. Wegen Vanilla Destiny 1 und 2 sowieso, und weil Xbox- und PC-Spieler wegen irgendwelcher Exklusivdeals mit Sony von den ohnehin manchmal ziemlich mageren Erweiterungen noch weniger abgekriegt haben. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dieser Quatsch wiederholt sich jetzt nicht, vor allem mit Blick auf Crossplay.


----------



## ImperatorBob (31. Januar 2022)

Destiny ist schon nicht schlecht, alle 1-2 Jahre spiele ich es Mal wieder eine Weile. Aber das ist auch alles, die sind für mich einfach kein top AAA Studio mehr. Würde mich wesentlich härter treffen, wenn z.B. Paradox gekauft werden würde. Die würde man zwar auch nicht als AAA Publisher bezeichnen, sind aber extrem stark in ihrer Nische. Zum Glück eine Nische die auf Konsolen nur so lala funktioniert.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2022)

ImperatorBob schrieb:


> Zum Glück eine Nische die auf Konsolen nur so lala funktioniert.



Stellaris funktioniert großartig auf der Konsole und ich bin entsprechend auf die Umsetzung von CK3 gespannt.


----------



## 1xok (31. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Und Nintendo verkauft derweil einfach weiter ein Mario Kart von 2014 und Pokémon-Spiele mit einer Grafik von 1994 - und ist damit eines der erfolgreichsten und wertvollsten Unternehmen der Spielebranche. 😄


Und Valve hatte heute ein Portal2 Update fürs Steam Deck herausgebracht. 

Was Sony und insbesondere Microsoft da treiben ist einfach nur noch seelenlos.


----------



## Zybba (31. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Und Nintendo verkauft derweil einfach weiter ein Mario Kart von 2014 und Pokémon-Spiele mit einer Grafik von 1994 - und ist damit eines der erfolgreichsten und wertvollsten Unternehmen der Spielebranche. 😄


Jup, die haben ihre Spielerbasis echt gut erzogen.
Sind wohl viele Kinder und Nostalgiker dabei.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (1. Februar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Und Nintendo verkauft derweil einfach weiter ein Mario Kart von 2014 und Pokémon-Spiele mit einer Grafik von 1994 - und ist damit eines der erfolgreichsten und wertvollsten Unternehmen der Spielebranche. 😄


Das sind sie. Aber ein bißchen mehr als Pokemon und Mario Kart gibts ja schon.


----------



## Gemar (1. Februar 2022)

Der kalte Krieg der AAA-Konsolen.
Ok, dann kaufe ich doch lieber die neue Nintendo Konsole. 
Hey Nintendo, bringt einfach etwas Stationäres, ich kaufe es sofort.


----------



## Phone (1. Februar 2022)

Verkehrte Welt... Die Crash Macher gehören jetzt MS... Die Halo Macher gehören Sony...

Hinter dem Deal steht wohl mehr als ne IP oder 2. Da geht es um Engines und Erfahrungen im Live Service, Online Games etc. 
Warum das 3.2 Milliarden Wert sein soll? Pff kein Plan und ob wir das jemals erfahren? 

Für mich ein unnötiger Deal, jedenfalls auf den ersten Blick 
ABER hier zeigt sich genau das Gegenteil was ich bei Halo Inf.  sagte... Destiny 2 wird zur Zeit immer noch mehr gespielt als ein neues Game... Allein die Steam Zahlen sind höher.
Solche FTP Games müssen einfach überall verfügbar sein sonst funktionieren sie nicht.


----------



## schokoeis (1. Februar 2022)

Ich denke es kommen in D2 wieder zeitexclusive Inhalte wie Waffen oder Exos oder vielleicht sogar ein PS-exclusiver Strike. Toll ist das nicht.


----------



## knarfe1000 (1. Februar 2022)

Bungie war ja mal eine Marke, aber heute? Und dann diese Kaufsumme? Gut für Bungie aber Sony wird das nicht viel bringen.


----------



## ssj3rd (1. Februar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Und Nintendo verkauft derweil einfach weiter ein Mario Kart von 2014 und Pokémon-Spiele mit einer Grafik von 1994 - und ist damit eines der erfolgreichsten und wertvollsten Unternehmen der Spielebranche. 😄



Ja leider können die sich komplett ausruhen, wirklich geil muss man das selbst als Fan aber nicht finden. 
Stagnation ist jetzt keine bewundernswerte Eigenschaft bei einem Unternehmen. Keine Ahnung warum gerade das immer wieder so hart gefeiert wird, ist für mich ein absolutes Mysterium…


----------



## Austrogamer (1. Februar 2022)

Wenn jeder jeden kauft, droht ein *einheitsbrei aus (vermeintlich) top-beliebten spielkonzepten.*

Ich hasse so ziemlich alles worauf in den letzten jahren der fokus lag, das beinhaltet z.b. Battle Royale (kotz!), multiplayer generell (kotz! mit ausnahmen), zombiewahn (megakotz!), "souls like" = deppate superschwere nahkämpfe (ultrakotz!), usw.


----------



## MarcHammel (1. Februar 2022)

Lukas Schmid schrieb:


> Boah, geht mir dieser Einkaufs-Krieg auf den Sack.


"Krieg"?  



Austrogamer schrieb:


> "souls like" = deppate superschwere nahkämpfe (ultrakotz!), usw.


Learn to play.


----------



## FeralKid (1. Februar 2022)

Aus Sicht von Sony geht es sicherlich darum mit dem Deal endlich wieder im Shooter Genre Fuß zu fassen. Von daher nachvollziehbar. Von der Größenordnung her ist das aber nicht mit den dicken Brocken zu Vergleichen, die MS sich geangelt hat. Als "Schnäppchen" wie im Artikel beschrieben würde ich den Deal aber nicht bezeichnen. Bungie bringt bis auf Destiny keine IP mit und die soll auch noch Multiplattform bleiben. Von daher sind die 3,6 Mrd ziemlich viel. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass MS für Mojang nur 2,6 Mrd hingelegt hat und die haben 160 Mio User pro Monat...


----------



## HandsomeLoris (1. Februar 2022)

3.6 Milliarden finde ich jetzt ziemlich saftig. Klar, Bethesda und Activision waren teurer, aber das sind Publisher mit x Studios und dutzenden IPs, während es hier ein hochkarätiges Studio mit gerade mal einer IP ist. Vielleicht will Sony aber auch nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, um nicht kurz vor knapp noch überboten zu werden...


----------



## Rookieone (1. Februar 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Interessant konkrete Summe. Hast du was bestimmtes im Auge? Ein Indy-Studio kaufen?


Nein ich habe nur geschrieben, was mir gerade eingefallen ist.  
Verglichen mit den anderen Summen, die die raushauen, ist es auch ein Schnäppchen. Fällt vermutlich gar nicht in der Jahresbilanz auf.


----------



## Cybnotic (1. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Aus Sicht von Sony geht es sicherlich darum mit dem Deal endlich wieder im Shooter Genre Fuß zu fassen. Von daher nachvollziehbar. Von der Größenordnung her ist das aber nicht mit den dicken Brocken zu Vergleichen, die MS sich geangelt hat. Als "Schnäppchen" wie im Artikel beschrieben würde ich den Deal aber nicht bezeichnen. Bungie bringt bis auf Destiny keine IP mit und die soll auch noch Multiplattform bleiben. Von daher sind die 3,6 Mrd ziemlich viel. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass MS für Mojang nur 2,6 Mrd hingelegt hat und die haben 160 Mio User pro Monat...


Naja Sony ist doch nach deinen Maßstab da eher schlauer wie MS.  Grund :  MS hat so viele Milliarden in ein Studio gesetzt um Spiele wie Starfielt  Stalker  TESO etc.  nur Exklusive auf seinen Plattformen anbieten will  Also gerne auf Einnahmen verzichtet     Sony aber mit Bungie   aber Multiplattform bleiben soll..   und selber Exklusives  auf  Windows Plattform zu bringen  Mfg


----------



## FeralKid (1. Februar 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Naja Sony ist doch nach deinen Maßstab da eher schlauer wie MS.  Grund :  MS hat so viele Milliarden in ein Studio gesetzt um Spiele wie Starfielt  Stalker  TESO etc.  nur Exklusive auf seinen Plattformen anbieten will  Also gerne auf Einnahmen verzichtet     Sony aber mit Bungie   aber Multiplattform bleiben soll..   und selber Exklusives  auf  Windows Plattform zu bringen  Mfg



Ich glaube nicht, dass Sony künftige Bungie IPs noch für Xbox bringen wird. Die kommen sicherlich exklusiv für Playstation und PC.
Du scheinst meinen Kommentar aber nicht richtig verstanden zu haben. Nochmal: Bungie bringt keinerlei neue Rechte bzw IPs für Sony mit. Dafür finde ich das eine ganze Menge Budget. MS hat sich im Gegensatz dazu gleich ein ganzes Sammelsurium an großen IPs mit den Übernahmen von Activision, Blizzard und Bethesda einverleibt. Ok, dafür haben sie auch eine viel, viel höhere Summe bezahlt. Aber dennoch scheint mir Bungie in diesem Kontext verhältnismäßig teuer zu sein.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (1. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Sony künftige Bungie IPs noch für Xbox bringen wird. Die kommen sicherlich exklusiv für Playstation und PC.
> Du scheinst meinen Kommentar aber nicht richtig verstanden zu haben. Nochmal: Bungie bringt keinerlei neue Rechte bzw IPs für Sony mit. Dafür finde ich das eine ganze Menge Budget. MS hat sich im Gegensatz dazu gleich ein ganzes Sammelsurium an großen IPs mit den Übernahmen von Activision, Blizzard und Bethesda einverleibt. Ok, dafür haben sie auch eine viel, viel höhere Summe bezahlt. Aber dennoch scheint mir Bungie in diesem Kontext verhältnismäßig teuer zu sein.


Quantität ist nicht gleich Qualität. 
Jetzt muss man erstmal abwarten, was überhaupt kommt.


----------



## FeralKid (1. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Quantität ist nicht gleich Qualität.
> Jetzt muss man erstmal abwarten, was überhaupt kommt.


Habe ich auch nicht gesagt, aber das gilt ja immer.
Bei Bungie sind viele der ursprünglichen Halo Schöpfer nicht mehr in dem Studio tätig und Destiny 1+2) haben es qualitativ nie an Halo rangeschafft. Wie du schon sagst: Man muss abwarten was kommt.


----------



## Chroom (1. Februar 2022)

Sehr gerne Sony.
Seit dem Beschiss³ mit dem Content Vault kann mich Bungie so dermaßen am Ars..lecken
das es gleich so rauscht.
Nie wieder sehen die ne Kohle von mir.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Februar 2022)

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass Sony sich eingeschifft hat nach dem MS Activision-Blizzard gekauft hat, aber dann aus Panik gleich auch irgendeinen Scheiß zu kaufen ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Februar 2022)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen, dass Sony sich eingeschifft hat nach dem MS Activision-Blizzard gekauft hat, aber dann aus Panik gleich auch irgendeinen Scheiß zu kaufen ...



Die Übernahme von Bungie wurde schon angeleiert, lange bevor Microsoft überhaupt über Activision nachgedacht hat.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Februar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Die Übernahme von Bungie wurde schon angeleiert, lange bevor Microsoft überhaupt über Activision nachgedacht hat.


Naja, ich kann keine Gedanken lesen von daher weiß ich nicht wie lang MS schon über den Kauf nachgedacht hat.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2022)

kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man bei sony ziemlich angepisst ist, dass ms ihnen mit der bekanntgabe des ab-deals die show gestohlen hat.


----------



## Zybba (1. Februar 2022)

Stimmt, die außenwirkung ist schlecht. Auf mich wirkte es auch eher wie eine Reaktion auf den MS Deal. Wobeies ja auch eine eine Reaktion auf den Bethesda Kauf sein könnte.
Who knows...


----------



## FeralKid (1. Februar 2022)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen, dass Sony sich eingeschifft hat nach dem MS Activision-Blizzard gekauft hat, aber dann aus Panik gleich auch irgendeinen Scheiß zu kaufen ...


----------



## Phone (1. Februar 2022)

Es sind auch keine Blizzard Mitarbeiter der ersten Stude mehr am Start... Von daher braucht man nun nicht sagen das eh keine Halo Entwickler mehr bei Bungie sind.
Diese Firmen kauft man wegen dem Namen und deren IPs bzw. Technik und Patente aber nicht wegen einem Hänsel der mal bei xyz gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Zybba (1. Februar 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Es sind auch keine Blizzard Mitarbeiter der ersten Stude mehr am Start... Von daher braucht man nun nicht sagen das eh keine Halo Entwickler mehr bei Bungie sind.
> Diese Firmen kauft man wegen dem Namen und deren IPs bzw. Technik und Patente aber nicht wegen einem Hänsel der mal bei xyz gearbeitet hat.


Und wer von den Entwicklern kennt die IPs, Technik und patente am besten? Genau, die alten Hänsel.

Von daher finde ich schon wichtig, dass ein Unternehmen noch alte Hasen dabeihat, die den staffelstab gut übergeben.
Unabhängig davon, welcher Entwickler das ist. 

Hat man zuletzt gut bei BF 2042 gesehen. Zumindest scheint das ja eines der Probleme gewesen zu sein. Ich denke auch mal, dass ein alter Hänsel sich eher traut, Probleme anzusprechen als ein twen, der froh ist einen vermeintlich tollen Job bei Entwickler XY gefunden zu haben.


----------



## FeralKid (1. Februar 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Es sind auch keine Blizzard Mitarbeiter der ersten Stude mehr am Start... Von daher braucht man nun nicht sagen das eh keine Halo Entwickler mehr bei Bungie sind.
> Diese Firmen kauft man wegen dem Namen und deren IPs bzw. Technik und Patente aber nicht wegen einem Hänsel der mal bei xyz gearbeitet hat.


Allerdings sind bei Bungie bis auf Destiny auch keine IPs mit Paket. Deren mit Abstand wichtigste IP war Halo und die hat MS behalten und bricht damit momentan Launch-Rekorde.

Bei Bungie scheint es sogar so zu sein, das sony auch bei der veröfftlichung von künftigen IPs kein Mitspracherecht hat, auf welcher Plattform veröffentlicht werden. Das entscheidet Bungie auch künftig völlig autark und behält die Rechte an seinen IPs. Da habe ich vorhin schon gestaunt, als das publik wurde.

Was hat man sich bei sony dabei nur gedacht...?


----------



## Gast1649365804 (1. Februar 2022)

Man, was sind hier wieder Experten…Wirtschaftsexperten, Finanzexperten, Investoren, Anwälte, Aktionäre, CEO‘s, Top-Manager, Strategen und Insider unterwegs.
Scheinen alle mehr zu wissen, als die, die den Deal gemacht haben. 
Solche Übernahmen wie die hier oder auch der letzte MS Deal passieren nicht aus irgendeiner Sektlaune heraus. Da sind viele Monate Gespräche und Verhandlungen im Vorfeld passiert.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Quantität ist nicht gleich Qualität.
> Jetzt muss man erstmal abwarten, was überhaupt kommt.


Sogern ich Dir da auch Zustimme, bei Bethesta sind das alles durchaus hochwertige IPs.😎

OK, Starfield ist noch neu, aber ich erwarte da eine Art Fallout/Skyrim mit einem guten Schuß Star Citizen like.
Ich tippe zudem auf gewisse Survival Aufbau Komponenten allesamt als Eintopf verrührt.

Gewisse MP Erfahrungen haben sie ja auch mit FO76 gemacht das mittlerweile echt gut geworden ist.



General-Lee schrieb:


> Man, was sind hier wieder Experten…Wirtschaftsexperten, Finanzexperten, Investoren, Anwälte, Aktionäre, CEO‘s, Top-Manager, Strategen und Insider unterwegs.
> Scheinen alle mehr zu wissen, als die, die den Deal gemacht haben.
> Solche Übernahmen wie die hier oder auch der letzte MS Deal passieren nicht aus irgendeiner Sektlaune heraus. Da sind viele Monate Gespräche und Verhandlungen im Vorfeld passiert.


Ich dachte immer die besuchen den Laden mit einige Aktenkoffer und ziehen entweder dort ein oder gehen halt wieder. 🤣


----------



## Phone (1. Februar 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1488520018170101760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Für ein so altes Spiel...da kommen einige neue Games nicht ran. 
Welchen Rekord hat Halo bitte aufgetsellt? Die Zahlen sind im Keller!


----------



## Gast1649365804 (1. Februar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Sogern ich Dir da auch Zustimme, bei Bethesta sind das alles durchaus hochwertige IPs.😎


Nicht speziell auf irgendwen bezogen…ganz allgemein und grundsätzlich.


----------



## Zybba (1. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Man, was sind hier wieder Experten…Wirtschaftsexperten, Finanzexperten, Investoren, Anwälte, Aktionäre, CEO‘s, Top-Manager, Strategen und Insider unterwegs.


Wer hat sich dafür ausgegeben?


General-Lee schrieb:


> Scheinen alle mehr zu wissen, als die, die den Deal gemacht haben.


Wer hat das behauptet?


General-Lee schrieb:


> Solche Übernahmen wie die hier oder auch der letzte MS Deal passieren nicht aus irgendeiner Sektlaune heraus. Da sind viele Monate Gespräche und Verhandlungen im Vorfeld passiert.


Da hast du wohl recht.


----------



## FeralKid (1. Februar 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Zahlen sind im Keller. 

Halo Infinite hat 20 Mio User nach nur 6 Wochen generiert.
Übrigens, nicht weil es mir wichtig ist, aber weil ich weiß, dass es dich interessiert:
Der einzige Sony Titel der das in den letzten Jahren geschafft hat ist Spiderman, hat dafür allerdings Jahre gebraucht, was Halo Infinite in wenigen Wochen geschafft hat. 

Der Bungie Deal macht für Sony aber dennoch irgendwie Sinn. Die haben ihre eigenen shooter Marken (Killzone & Resistance) leider komplett runtergewirtschaftet und beerdigt. Mit Bungie wäre ein Neustart denkbar.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Halo Infinite hat 20 Mio User nach nur 6 Wochen generiert.



Wovon die meisten auf den Free2Play-Multiplayer entfallen und der Rest spielt ebenfalls "kostenlos" im Gamepass.
Das mit einem Vollpreis-Singleplayer-Spiel zu vergleichen ist der typische Fall von Äpfel und Birnen.


----------



## FeralKid (1. Februar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Wovon die meisten auf den Free2Play-Multiplayer entfallen und der Rest spielt ebenfalls "kostenlos" im Gamepass.
> Das mit einem Vollpreis-Singleplayer-Spiel zu vergleichen ist der typische Fall von Äpfel und Birnen.


Das weiß man freilich nicht, wurde nicht gesplittet. Viele werden sich das Game dennoch auch gekauft haben, da gerade auch die AAA Kampagne viele Fans hat und man das Spiel besitzen will.
Aber an der Stelle ist insgesamt eben auch nichts anderes möglich als ein Äpfel/Birnen-Vergleich, was immer so ein wird, wenn wir über Titel sprechen, die parallel in einem Abodienst erscheinen. 

Dennoch ist die Aussage, dass Halo Infinite einen neuen Launch-Rekord was Spielerzahlen bei einem Exklusivspiel hingelegt hat absolut richtig. 20 Mio Spieler nach nur 6 Wochen gab es noch nie zuvor. Sollte man eben auch als solches anerkennen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Dennoch ist die Aussage, dass Halo Infinite einen neuen Launch-Rekord was Spielerzahlen bei einem Exklusivspiel hingelegt hat absolut richtig. 20 Mio Spieler nach nur 6 Wochen gab es noch nie zuvor. Sollte man eben auch als solches anerkennen.



Erkauft durch die Tatsache, dass die meisten dieser 20 Millionen keinen Cent dafür bezahlen mussten. Entweder, weil sie eh schon den Gamepass haben, oder weil sie nur am Multiplayer interessiert sind, der eh Free2Play ist.
Dass die Zahlen damit nicht wirklich eine Aussagekraft haben und schon gar nicht vergleichbar sind, sollte jeder mit gesundem Menschenverstand begreifen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (1. Februar 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wer hat sich dafür ausgegeben?


Leichter Anflug von Sarkasmus.


----------



## FeralKid (1. Februar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Erkauft durch die Tatsache, dass die meisten dieser 20 Millionen keinen Cent dafür bezahlen mussten. Entweder, weil sie eh schon den Gamepass haben, oder weil sie nur am Multiplayer interessiert sind, der eh Free2Play ist.
> Dass die Zahlen damit nicht wirklich eine Aussagekraft haben und schon gar nicht vergleichbar sind, sollte jeder mit gesundem Menschenverstand begreifen.



Kann man so oder so sehen. Erstmal ist das ein neuer Rekord. Punkt.
Ob man sich das "erkaufen" musste oder sich vielleicht einfach nur verdient hat durch ein sehr geschicktes Distributionsmodell, was in der Form momentan die Benchmark am Markt darstellt kann man nicht abschließend sagen. Das die Konkurrenz aber als offenes Geheimnis versucht den Ansatz zu kopieren spricht eben auch Bände. Letztlich hat aber die Zugkraft der Marke Halo sicherlich auch ihr Übriges getan. Viele Spiele landen heutzutage Day One im Dienst. 20 Mio Spieler in nur 6 Wochen zu genieren ist dennoch eine Leistung, die keinem Spiel geschenkt wird und keine (exklusive) IP zuvor geschafft hat. Ob es eine Sony IP gäbe, die so eine Zahl im Abodienst nach nur 6 Wochen vorweisen könnte, können wir ebenfalls nur mutmaßen. Meine Einschätzung: Nein. Denn Sony hat keine IP die soviel Reichweite/ Umsatz generiert, wie es Halo bisher getan hat. Dort steht noch immer Gran Turismo oben auf dem Treppchen, allerdings mit deutlichem Rückstand zu Halo.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (1. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Deine Zahlen sind im Keller.
> 
> Halo Infinite hat 20 Mio User nach nur 6 Wochen generiert.
> Übrigens, nicht weil es mir wichtig ist, aber weil ich weiß, dass es dich interessiert:
> ...


Leider sagen die Userzahlen in so einem Fall überhaupt nichts aus. Es wurde schon mehrfach angemerkt und solange man seitens MS keine differenzierten Angaben macht, welcher Umsatz auf welchem Vertriebsweg erreicht wurden, sind die 20 Mio. Spieler ohne jegliche Aussagekraft. Aber 20 Mio. sind für sich genommen eine starke Zahl, das stimmt.
Was Killzone betrifft, so kann weiß ich nicht, was du mit runterwirtschaften meinst. 
Was du allerdings anerkennen musst…Guerilla Games hat man zu einem Studio mit hoher Qualität gebracht. Horizon hat das sehr eindrucksvoll gezeigt und das haben die mit nicht mal 300 Mitarbeitern geschafft.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (1. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Kann man so oder so sehen. Erstmal ist das ein neuer Rekord. Punkt.
> Ob man sich das "erkaufen" musste oder sich vielleicht einfach nur verdient hat durch ein sehr geschicktes Distributionsmodell, was in der Form momentan die Benchmark am Markt darstellt kann man nicht abschließend sagen. Das die Konkurrenz aber als offenes Geheimnis versucht den Ansatz zu kopieren spricht eben auch Bände. Letztlich hat aber die Zugkraft der Marke Halo sicherlich auch ihr Übriges getan. Viele Spiele landen heutzutage Day One im Dienst. 20 Mio Spieler in nur 6 Wochen zu genieren ist dennoch eine Leistung, die keinem Spiel geschenkt wird und keine (exklusive) IP zuvor geschafft hat. Ob es eine Sony IP gäbe, die so eine Zahl im Abodienst nach nur 6 Wochen vorweisen könnte, können wir ebenfalls nur mutmaßen. Meine Einschätzung: Nein. Denn Sony hat keine IP die soviel Reichweite/ Umsatz generiert, wie es Halo bisher getan hat. Dort steht noch immer Gran Turismo oben auf dem Treppchen, allerdings mit deutlichem Rückstand zu Halo.


Warum versuchst du eigentlich beständig, eine Art Schw…Vergleich zu machen? Wer hat die meisten User, wer ist der Beste, Größte, Schönste? Und mein MS ist sowieso das allerbeste auf der ganzen, weiten Welt? 
Wenn du wirklich Wert darauf legst, dann schau mal zu Nintendo rüber. Dort lacht selbst eine kleine Urlaubs-Insel-Simulation nur müde über die Halo-Zahlen. Mit dem Unterschied, dass Nintendo echte Verkaufszahlen vorweisen kann und gleichzeitig immer noch mehr Hardware Einheiten verkauft, als Sony und MS zusammen. 
Dass Sony keine IP hat, die gleichzeitig soviel Reichweite hat…ja, das mag sein. Dass Sony keine IP hat, die mehr Umsatz generiert? Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## FeralKid (1. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Leider sagen die Userzahlen in so einem Fall überhaupt nichts aus. Es wurde schon mehrfach angemerkt und solange man seitens MS keine differenzierten Angaben macht, welcher Umsatz auf welchem Vertriebsweg erreicht wurden, sind die 20 Mio. Spieler ohne jegliche Aussagekraft. Aber 20 Mio. sind für sich genommen eine starke Zahl, das stimmt.
> Was Killzone betrifft, so kann weiß ich nicht, was du mit runterwirtschaften meinst.
> Was du allerdings anerkennen musst…Guerilla Games hat man zu einem Studio mit hoher Qualität gebracht. Horizon hat das sehr eindrucksvoll gezeigt und das haben die mit nicht mal 300 Mitarbeitern geschafft.



Es ist absolut falsch, dass solche Userzahlen rein garnichts aussagen. Diese Zahlen sind sozusagen, dass Erfolgs-Elixir von eben genau diesen Abodiensten. Ich fürchte, wir werden uns wohl daran gewöhnen müssen, dass solche Launch Rekorde künftig vor allem durch Titel aus  Abodiensten erzielt werden. 

Das passiert nunmal wenn AAA Blockbuster Kampagnen dort Day One landen und deren MP Abspaltungen im Free to Play angeboten werden. Ich meine, dass Ergebnis, nach 6 Wochen dürfte wohl genau dass sein, was sich die Hersteller davon erhofft haben. Und nochmal: das ist auch nicht unverdient. Selbst Forza Horzion 5 konnte zahlenmäßig nicht so schnell wachsen und das obwohl der Vorgänger das erfolgreichste Exklusivspiel der letzten Konsolengeneration ist, hinsichtlich der Userzerahlen.

Willkommen im Jahr 2022 

Übrigens: Sonys Umsatzstärkste Reihe ist wie gesagt Gran Turismo. Bei MS ist es Halo. Die hat die 10 Mrd Dollar Umsatzmarke letztes Jahr geknackt. Bis dahin ist es für GT noch ein verdammt weiter weg.
Die Killzone IP hat Sony zudem ebenso beerdigt, wie die Resistance IP. Das meine ich mit heruntergewirtschaftet. Hatte es noch ziemlich wohlwollend ausgedrückt.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (1. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Es ist absolut falsch, dass solche Userzahlen rein garnichts aussagen. Diese Zahlen sind sozusagen, dass Erfolgs-Elixir von eben genau diesen Abodiensten.


Die Zahlen sagen dass so viele Leute das Spiel gespielt haben. Mehr aber auch nicht. Auch nicht wie lange. Kann also auch sein dass die Hälfte nur mal kurz angespielt hat und das wars. Wie es bei einem Abodienst sicher keine seltenheit ist.
Wie eben bei Netflix wo ein Film schon nach einer Minute als "gesehen" in die Statistik eingeht. Unterm Strich also doch ziemlich sinnlose Zahlen.
Würde ein Spiel oder Film erst in die Statistik eingehen wenn man auch mindestens 50% des Spiels/Filmes gesehen hat dann würden die Zahlen wohlmöglich etwas anders aussehen. Aber dann könnte man vielleicht nicht regelmäßig mit Rekorden oder hohen Platzierungen in den Charts prahlen.


----------



## FeralKid (1. Februar 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sagen dass so viele Leute das Spiel gespielt haben. Mehr aber auch nicht. Auch nicht wie lange. Kann also auch sein dass die Hälfte nur mal kurz angespielt hat und das wars. Wie es bei einem Abodienst sicher keine seltenheit ist.
> Wie eben bei Netflix wo ein Film schon nach einer Minute als "gesehen" in die Statistik eingeht. Unterm Strich also doch ziemlich sinnlose Zahlen.
> Würde ein Spiel oder Film erst in die Statistik eingehen wenn man auch mindestens 50% des Spiels/Filmes gesehen hat dann würden die Zahlen wohlmöglich etwas anders aussehen. Aber dann könnte man vielleicht nicht regelmäßig mit Rekorden oder hohen Platzierungen in den Charts prahlen.



Schon klar, aber selbst Verkaufszahlen von Spielen sagen nichts darüber aus, wie intensiv oder wie lange die Leute einen bestimmten Titel gespielt haben. 

Die userzahlen sind die wichtigste Währung im Gaming heutzutage. Alle großen Firmen berichten nur noch über die MAUs (monthly active users). Wer heute noch behauptet, die Zahlen sagen nichts aus, der hat noch immer nicht verstanden, wo die Reise in Zukunft hin geht.
Und nochmal: Launch-Rekord ist Launch-Rekord. Wie er erreicht wird steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Bei Halo infinite kommen da mit Sicherheit gleich mehrere Faktoren zusammen. Aber das schmälert den Erfolg den der Titel hat keineswegs. Aufgabe ist es schließlich den GamePass zu befeuern.


----------



## Subarzer (1. Februar 2022)

> Bei Bungie kam Pete Parsons, CEO zu Wort und schwärmte: "Mit Sony haben wir einen Partner gefunden, der uns vollständig unterstützt [...] und dennoch unsere kreative Unabhängigkeit respektiert, die den Herzschlag von Bungie ausmacht."


Dass ich nich lache...
Sony is bekannt dafür sich gegen Multiplattform Online quer zu stellen.
Dieses Unternehmen ist der Untergang für ein Multiplayerstudio...


----------



## Gast1649365804 (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Aufgabe ist es schließlich den GamePass zu befeuern.


Und genau das wird der Untergang einer vernünftigen Spielekultur werden. Früher oder später. Es geht doch gar nicht mehr um das Spiel an sich, sondern um inflationäres Zuballern der User mit bestenfalls zweit- und drittklassigen Spielen, die überhaupt nur Aufmerksamkeit in dieser Weise bekommen, weil sie den Leuten hinterhergeworfen werden. Viel mehr ist Halo nämlich nicht. Ein Spiel. was sich tatsächlich 1 Mio. Mal verkauft hat, hat ein größeres Ausrufezeichen gesetzt, als ein 20 Mio. Spiel, das in irgendeinem Abo hockt.
Und ich hatte schon mal geschrieben, dass Spiele an Wertschätzung verlieren. Da hast du heftig widersprochen, aber deine Aussage, „Aufgabe ist es schließlich den GamePass zu befeuern“, bestätigt meine Annahme. Herzlichen Dank dafür.
Sinn und Zweck eines Spieles sollte das jedenfalls nicht sein.


----------



## Loosa (2. Februar 2022)

Die Übernahme stört mich nicht wirklich (siehe oben).
Als ob das je anders war. Gerade bei sowas riskantem wie Spiele (Film next in line). 2, 3 Flops (ein richtig Großer) und das war's. Ein, zwei riesen Erfolge und man schluckt die Nachbarn. Und genauso hat es seit Bestehen der Industrie die großen Dinos irgendwann zerlegt, weil Neue nachkamen um es besser zu machen.
Und dann alle anderen zu schlucken.  

Kann den Pessimismus echt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber selbst Verkaufszahlen von Spielen sagen nichts darüber aus, wie intensiv oder wie lange die Leute einen bestimmten Titel gespielt haben.


Hat auch niemand behauptet. Allerdings ist es ein Unterschied ob man für ein einzelnes Spiel zahlt oder ob man die Spiele "umsonst" in einem Abo bekommt.
Im Abo probiert man halt schnell mal etwas aus. Stellt es sich als Müll heraus dann hat man höchstens etwas Zeit verloren.
Zahlt man aber für jedes Spiel extra werden wohl die wenigsten einfach mal etwas ausprobieren ohne sich vorher zu informieren. Denn das kann schnell teuer werden.
Ist also logisch dass bei einem Abo dann schnell deutlich mehr User zustande kommen. Sagt mMn trotzdem nichts darüber aus wie gut oder beliebt ein Spiel ist.


----------



## FeralKid (2. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Und genau das wird der Untergang einer vernünftigen Spielekultur werden. Früher oder später. Es geht doch gar nicht mehr um das Spiel an sich, sondern um inflationäres Zuballern der User mit bestenfalls zweit- und drittklassigen Spielen, die überhaupt nur Aufmerksamkeit in dieser Weise bekommen, weil sie den Leuten hinterhergeworfen werden. Viel mehr ist Halo nämlich nicht. Ein Spiel. was sich tatsächlich 1 Mio. Mal verkauft hat, hat ein größeres Ausrufezeichen gesetzt, als ein 20 Mio. Spiel, das in irgendeinem Abo hockt.
> Und ich hatte schon mal geschrieben, dass Spiele an Wertschätzung verlieren. Da hast du heftig widersprochen, aber deine Aussage, „Aufgabe ist es schließlich den GamePass zu befeuern“, bestätigt meine Annahme. Herzlichen Dank dafür.
> Sinn und Zweck eines Spieles sollte das jedenfalls nicht sein.



Da stimme ich dir zumindest teilweise ja auch zu, aber ist nunmal auch ein ganz anderes Thema.
Ich bin allerdings schon der Ansicht, dass ein Spiel, das innerhalb von nur 6 Wochen 20 Mio (!) User findet ein deutlich größeres Ausrufezeichen setzt, als ein Spiel, dass sich in der ersten Phase nach Launch ein paar Mio. mal verkauft, dass passiert ja nicht so selten. 

Das ein Titel nach nur 6 Wochen aber die 20 Mio Marke knackt - dass ist neu. Sowas gab es vorher nicht, muss man einfach sagen. Und NATÜRLICH ist dafür auch der GamePass mitverantwortlich Leute und eben auch, dass der MP F2P angeboten wird. Keine Frage, aber darum ging es mir nicht, sondern einfach darum, dass durch diese neuartigen Modelle eben auch neue Effekte und wie in diesem Fall neue Userzahlenrekorde zustande kommen. Gerade nämlich dann, wenn große AAA IPs so vermarktet werden. Interessante Beobachtung finde ich.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das ein Titel nach nur 6 Wochen aber die 20 Mio Marke knackt - dass ist neu. Sowas gab es vorher nicht, muss man einfach sagen.



warzone hatte nach knapp 2 wochen über 30 mio, apex legends 50 mio nach 4 wochen.


----------



## Rdrk710 (2. Februar 2022)

"Bla bla, [...] Microsoft macht alles besser [...] bla bla." 

Ich für meinen Teil finde die aktuelle Staffel der Console-Wars einerseits nur bescheuert. Wenn ich objektiv bin, bin ich andererseits für JEDES Studio und JEDEN Publisher dankbar, der nicht von Facebook, Google oder Amazon gekauft wird.

Also manchmal einfach mal durch die Hose zu atmen und vielleicht mal wieder etwas Spaß aus dem Hobby ziehen, anstelle den Dauer-Krieger für die gerechte Sache zu geben, würde nichts schaden.

Und das gilt doch auch für diesen Deal, genau so wie mit dem AB-Deal. Bei beiden kann es eigentlich nur besser werden (in meinen Augen gilt gerade für AB derzeit, dass sogar NICHTS mehr zu hören immer noch besser wäre, als alles vor der Microsoft-Übernahme ). Also bisher nur gewonnen.


----------



## FeralKid (2. Februar 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warzone hatte nach knapp 2 wochen über 30 mio, apex legends 50 mio nach 4 wochen.


Tatsächlich? Hast du dafür eine Quelle? Selbst wenn es stimmt, dann sind die genannten Games keine Exklusivspiele wie eben Halo Infinite. Die Aussage mit dem Launchrekord trifft also in jedem Fall zu.


Rdrk710 schrieb:


> "Bla bla, [...] Microsoft macht alles besser [...] bla bla."
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil finde die aktuelle Staffel der Console-Wars einerseits nur bescheuert. Wenn ich objektiv bin, bin ich andererseits für JEDES Studio und JEDEN Publisher dankbar, der nicht von Facebook, Google oder Amazon gekauft wird.
> 
> ...



Stimme ich zu.
Beim AB Deal muss man allerdings die Skandale von den Inhalten trennen. AB ist nach wie vor der weltgrößte Gaming Publisher und macht mehr Umsatz mit seinen Games als jeder andere Markteilnehmer. Tencent mal außen vor gelassen, denn die sind ähnlich wie MS und Sony keine reinen Publisher und verdienen den Löwenanteil vor allem an Mobile Games. So gesehen ist Activision Blizzard weiterhin A Number 1.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Hast du dafür eine Quelle?











						Apex Legends tops 50M players in first month
					

Apex Legends’ launch boom is massive, but Fortnite’s still kicking too




					www.polygon.com


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Hast du dafür eine Quelle?






__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1241035908079480832

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1102568126934216705

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Tencent mal außen vor gelassen, denn die sind ähnlich wie MS und Sony keine reinen Publisher und verdienen den Löwenanteil vor allem an Mobile Games. So gesehen ist Activision Blizzard weiterhin A Number 1.



Auch ABK verdient einen sehr großen Anteil seines Umsatzes mit Mobilegames (Candy Crush).

Aber davon abgesehen stimmt einfach nicht was du sagst.
Sortiert man alle Publisher nach Umsatz, dann ist Activision gerade einmal auf Platz 7.








						Top Public Video Game Companies | By Revenue | Newzoo
					

Newzoo's Top Video Game Companies ranking is updated every quarter. Features the top public video game companies by revenues.




					newzoo.com
				



Ok, Apple und Google kann man hier vielleicht rausnehmen, aber dann wäre es immer noch Platz 5 hinter Tencent, Sony, Microsoft und Netease.


----------



## FeralKid (2. Februar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Apex Legends tops 50M players in first month
> 
> 
> Apex Legends’ launch boom is massive, but Fortnite’s still kicking too
> ...



Und nochmal: Halo Infinite ist ein Exklusivspiel. Ihr vergleicht es hier mit den Launches von Multiplattform Games wie CoD Warzone und Apex Legends... Also fangt ihr jetzt selbst mit Äpfel/Birnen an. Soso... 

Ich bleibe dabei: Halo Infinite hat einen neuen Launch-Rekord aufgestellt. Die Aussage stimmt. Könnt ihr drehen und wenden wie ihr wollt. Oder vielleicht auch einfach mal so anerkennen wie es ist. 


Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Auch ABK verdient einen sehr großen Anteil seines Umsatzes mit Mobilegames (Candy Crush).
> 
> Aber davon abgesehen stimmt einfach nicht was du sagst.
> Sortiert man alle Publisher nach Umsatz, dann ist Activision gerade einmal auf Platz 7.
> ...



Auch hier muss ich mich wiederholen.
ActivisionBlizzard ist ein reiner Publisher. MS und Sony sind das nicht. Als Publisher ist ActivisionBlizzard Weltmarktführer. Steht auch so bei Wikipedia. 
Dort heißt es: "Gemessen am Umsatz ist das Unternehmen Marktführer im Computer- und Videospiele-Sektor."


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Halo Infinite ist ein Exklusivspiel. Ihr vergleicht es hier mit den Launches von Multiplattform Games wie CoD Warzone und Apex Legends...



Du drehst dir die Welt echt wie sie dir gefällt.

Du selbst hast behauptet:


FeralKid schrieb:


> Das ein Titel nach nur 6 Wochen aber die 20 Mio Marke knackt - dass ist neu. Sowas gab es vorher nicht, muss man einfach sagen.


Dann nennen dir Leute Spiele, die das bereits geschafft haben. Auf einmal zählen die nicht, weil multiplattform! XD


----------



## Gast1649365804 (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Auch hier muss ich mich wiederholen.
> ActivisionBlizzard ist ein reiner Publisher. MS und Sony sind das nicht. Als Publisher ist ActivisionBlizzard Weltmarktführer. Steht auch so bei Wikipedia.
> Dort heißt es: "Gemessen am Umsatz ist das Unternehmen Marktführer im Computer- und Videospiele-Sektor."


In welchem Wikipedia?
In dem hier steht folgendes zum Thema Publisher: 




__





						Publisher – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## FeralKid (2. Februar 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Du drehst dir die Welt echt wie sie dir gefällt.
> 
> Du selbst hast behauptet:
> 
> Dann nennen dir Leute Spiele, die das bereits geschafft haben. Auf einmal zählen die nicht, weil multiplattform! XD


Nein, tue ich nicht.
Man kann doch nicht ein exklusivspiel Launch mit dem Launch von Multiplattform Games Vergleichen.
Wenn doch: Dann kann man sicher auch den Launch von Games in Aboservices mit dem Launch von Hardcopy sales Vergleichen. 

Leute mal ganz ehrlich: Was fällt Euch wirklich so schwer daran zu akzeptieren, dass Halo Infinite einen neuen Userzahlen Rekord beim Launch hingelegt hat? Solche Zahlen konnte ein Exklusivspiel nie zuvor erreichen. Ist halt so. Müssen wir deswegen wirklich so lange hin und her diskutieren? Ich denke nicht.
Einfach akzeptieren und gut ist. Tut sicher garnicht weh. 


General-Lee schrieb:


> In welchem Wikipedia?
> In dem hier steht folgendes zum Thema Publisher:
> 
> 
> ...


Deutsche Wikipedia.
Zweiter Satz




__





						Activision Blizzard – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bast3l (2. Februar 2022)

Destiny 2 (das ich hin und wieder, sehr gerne spiele) hat unter anderem auch den schönen Vorteil, dass auf den Konsolen die Live Gold/ PS Plus Vorraussetzung wegfällt. So kaufe ich mit dem Geld was ich da "spare" ab und an eine Erweiterung für ein Spiel dass ich nur manchmal raushole


----------



## Gast1649365804 (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht ein exklusivspiel Launch mit dem Launch von Multiplattform Games Vergleichen.
> Wenn doch: Dann kann man sicher auch den Launch von Games in Aboservices mit dem Launch von Hardcopy sales Vergleichen.


Wieso nicht? 
Außerdem ist Halo auch ein Multi-Plattform Titel. PC und Xbox.
Wenn dir reine Userzahlen so wichtig sind, dann bitte, aber da auch Halo kein wirkliches Exklusivspiel ist, musst du dir den Vergleich mit anderen Spielen schon gefallen lassen.


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Solche Zahlen konnte ein Exklusivspiel nie zuvor erreichen.


Ach, auf einmal geht's um Exklusivspiele. Hast du vorher komischerweise nicht erwähnt. 
Beweisführung abgeschlossen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (2. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> Außerdem ist Halo auch ein Multi-Plattform Titel. PC und Xbox.
> Wenn dir reine Userzahlen so wichtig sind, dann bitte, aber da auch Halo kein wirkliches Exklusivspiel ist, musst du dir den Vergleich mit anderen Spielen schon gefallen lassen.


Naja, Auch wenn ich finde dass FeralKid hier mal wieder seinen inneren Fanboy raushängen lässt hat er in dem Punkt schon nicht ganz unrecht. Wenn man da schon irgendwelche Schwanzvergleiche machen will dann macht es wenig Sinn Exklusivtitel und Multiplattformtitel zu vergleichen. Ja, Halo erscheint auch für PC. Trotzdem fehlt im Vergleich zu den anderen genannten Titeln eine große Plattform.
Wobei ich auch denke dass 50 Millionen im Falle von Apex das ganze auch etwas ausgleicht. Kann man da vielleicht die hälfte abziehen die auf die PS fallen und dann hat man vielleicht einen realistischen Vergleich zu Halo.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (2. Februar 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Naja, Auch wenn ich finde dass FeralKid hier mal wieder seinen inneren Fanboy raushängen lässt hat er in dem Punkt schon nicht ganz unrecht. Wenn man da schon irgendwelche Schwanzvergleiche machen will dann macht es wenig Sinn Exklusivtitel und Multiplattformtitel zu vergleichen. Ja, Halo erscheint auch für PC. Trotzdem fehlt im Vergleich zu den anderen genannten Titeln eine große Plattform.
> Wobei ich auch denke dass 50 Millionen im Falle von Apex das ganze auch etwas ausgleicht. Kann man da vielleicht die hälfte abziehen die auf die PS fallen und dann hat man vielleicht einen realistischen Vergleich zu Halo.


Sehe ich auch so. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie die aktuellen Zahlen sind…wobei…nee, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Februar 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Du drehst dir die Welt echt wie sie dir gefällt.
> 
> Du selbst hast behauptet:
> 
> Dann nennen dir Leute Spiele, die das bereits geschafft haben. Auf einmal zählen die nicht, weil multiplattform! XD


Recht hat er bezüglich der Vergleichbarkeit aber durchaus, daran läßt sich nichts rütteln, auch wenn er die Aussage besser vorher hätte präzisieren sollen. 😋
Andernfalls kann gerne jemand ein passendes Gegenbeispiel aus dem Hut ziehen können. 😁

Aber davon ab, natürlich geht da mehr wenn man hochqualitative Spiele quasi verschenkt, auch wenn auch das als Multi erfolgreicher wäre. 😉


----------



## Phone (2. Februar 2022)

Ich habe vielleicht zu den 20 Millionen angeblichen Spielern beigetragen aber dafür das es weltweit umsonst verfügbar wäre UND so eine große Marke ist es für mich ein Witz... 
Weiterhin sind die Zahlen im Keller und das wird sich auch so schnell nicht ändern. 

Ich spiele aber auch kein Destiny von daher ist mir das auch wurscht nur da scheinen selbst jetzt noch mal eben 1 Millionen Spieler sich nen DLC zu KAUFEN für ein Jahre altes Spiel. 

Die Infografik und das gesagte bezüglich der Übernahme beziehen sich dich scheinbar nur auf die Marke Destiny ( ob nun 1, 2 oder vielleicht 3)
Also Vertrieb, neue Inhalte und zukünftige Projekte mit der Marke. 
Was ich begrüße, denn wenn es auf platform xyz schon ist sollte es da auch bleiben. 
Hat schon gereicht das MS es aus dem Gamepass geworfen hat um für Halo Platz zu machen um Konkurrenz zu verhindern


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Februar 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Hat schon gereicht das MS es aus dem Gamepass geworfen hat um für Halo Platz zu machen um Konkurrenz zu verhindern


Bis auf ersteres hat es Dir alles Deine Glaskugel verraten, gelle ?🤣


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Einfach akzeptieren und gut ist. Tut sicher garnicht weh.


Du bist wie ein Geisterfahrer der sich über die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer aufregt...
...weil er glaubt alle anderen wären die Geisterfahrer. 
Kannst aber gerne weiter auf dein Recht bestehen und alle anderen für ahnungslos erklären.
Mehr Popcorn für mich.


----------



## FeralKid (2. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> Außerdem ist Halo auch ein Multi-Plattform Titel. PC und Xbox.
> Wenn dir reine Userzahlen so wichtig sind, dann bitte, aber da auch Halo kein wirkliches Exklusivspiel ist, musst du dir den Vergleich mit anderen Spielen schon gefallen lassen.




Gähhn... Dann baut Sony ja nun auch nur noch MP-Titel. 

Natürlich ist Halo Infinite ein Exklusivspiel. Und zwar das, dass den Launchrekord bei den Spielerzahlen hält. Deal with it. 


LesterPG schrieb:


> Recht hat er bezüglich der Vergleichbarkeit aber durchaus, daran läßt sich nichts rütteln, auch wenn er die Aussage besser vorher hätte präzisieren sollen. 😋
> Andernfalls kann gerne jemand ein passendes Gegenbeispiel aus dem Hut ziehen können. 😁
> 
> Aber davon ab, natürlich geht da mehr wenn man hochqualitative Spiele quasi verschenkt, auch wenn auch das als Multi erfolgreicher wäre. 😉



Danke. Schön das es auch mal einer sagt.

Am interessantesten war ja, mir einen Äpfel/Birnen-Vergleich vorzuwerfen, nur um danach selbst mit einem fast noch krasseren Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich zu kommen. Diese Doppelmoral... einfach herrlich. 

Ob da noch mehr geht, muss aber auch erstmal wieder bewiesen werden. Die Benchmark steht jetzt erstmal.
@TheRattlesnake Die Fanbezeichnung ist hier bei den Mods übrigens nicht so gerne gesehen und ich möchte auch mal zu bedenken geben, wem ich hier initial geantwortet habe, dann erklärt sich auch besser das "warum". 

Für den Kerl ist eine der größten und etabliertesten Marken im Gaming also ein Witz.
Nun, für mich war das letzte God of War oder Tlou2 wohl ebenfalls ein Witz, aber man sollte doch nicht so vermessen sein, seine Meinung als allgemein gültig zu stellen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (2. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Halo Infinite ein Exklusivspiel. Und zwar das, dass den Launchrekord bei den Spielerzahlen hält. Deal with it.


Nö, ist es nicht. 
Aber mal eine Frage an den Fanboy, was genau ist jetzt eigentlich bei der Zahl dieses Launchrekordes so spannend oder bemerkenswert?
Dafür, dass es verschenkt wurde und gleichzeitig auf 3 Plattformen erschien, ist das keine große Leistung.
Wieviele sind denn noch übrig? 


FeralKid schrieb:


> Für den Kerl ist eine der größten und etabliertesten Marken im Gaming also ein Witz.
> Nun, für mich war das letzte God of War oder Tlou2 wohl ebenfalls ein Witz, aber man sollte doch nicht so vermessen sein, seine Meinung als allgemein gültig zu stellen.


Jetzt wirst du unfair und machst dich lächerlich. Nicht jeder mag jedes Spiel, aber deshalb muss man sie nicht absichtlich  schlecht reden, nur weil man grad frustriert ist. Benimmst dich jetzt wie ein kleiner Rotzlöffel, der seinen Lutscher nicht bekommen hat.


----------



## FeralKid (3. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Nö, ist es nicht.
> Aber mal eine Frage an den Fanboy, was genau ist jetzt eigentlich bei der Zahl dieses Launchrekordes so spannend oder bemerkenswert?
> Dafür, dass es verschenkt wurde und gleichzeitig auf 3 Plattformen erschien, ist das keine große Leistung.
> Wieviele sind denn noch übrig?
> ...



Ist es doch. Ansonsten nenne und begründe gerne welches es deiner Meinung nach sein soll und den Fanboy kannst du dir gleich sparen, erst recht wenn man so auftritt wie du und einfach irgendwelche Behauptungen aufstellt, die man nicht begründen kann...

Es wurde von offizieller Quelle bestätigt, daß Halo Infinite nur wenige Wochen nach Release 20 Mio Spieler gefunden hat.

Welcher andere Exklusivtitel hat das zuvor geschafft?
Bevor du diese Frage nicht beantworten kannst, brauchen wir garnicht erst weiter zu reden. Bockig stellen nützt nix.

Zum zweiten Punkt :Andere dürfen Spiele kritisieren und ich nicht? Haha, mach dich doch nicht lächerlich. Man muss auch immer schauen wer da den ersten Stein wirft und wer austeilt, der sollte besser auch einstecken können.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (3. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ist es doch. Ansonsten nenne und begründe gerne welches es deiner Meinung nach sein soll und den Fanboy kannst du dir gleich sparen, erst recht wenn man so auftritt wie du und einfach irgendwelche Behauptungen aufstellt, die man nicht begründen kann...
> 
> Es wurde von offizieller Quelle bestätigt, daß Halo Infinite nur wenige Wochen nach Release 20 Mio Spieler gefunden hat.
> 
> ...


Ja ja, ich hab nie die 20 Mio. angezweifelt, aber ein Spiel, was für PC und Konsole erscheint, ist in meinen Augen kein Exklusivspiel.
Ich fragte, weshalb dir diese 20 Mio so wichtig sind, was du daraus ableitest und wieviele davon noch übrig sind und inwieweit das etwas mit Nachhaltigkeit zu tun hat.
Aber natürlich bist du ein Fanboy und das lässt du ziemlich heraushängen. Ist doch auch gar nicht schlimm. Ist halt so, aber streite es nicht ab, denn es trieft aus jedem deiner Sätze.

Und ja, natürlich darfst du Spiele kritisieren, aber bitte nicht deshalb, um zu einem Rundumschlag auf dieser Seite auszuholen, weil du auf der anderen Seite…naja, irgendwie von niemandem hier Recht bekommen hast und gekränkt bist. Denn genauso hört es sich nämlich an. Und Dann wählst du ausgerechnet 2 Spiele, wo dir schon wieder die übergroße Mehrheit widerspricht. Ach ja…


----------



## FeralKid (3. Februar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ja ja, ich hab nie die 20 Mio. angezweifelt, aber ein Spiel, was für PC und Konsole erscheint, ist in meinen Augen kein Exklusivspiel.
> Ich fragte, weshalb dir diese 20 Mio so wichtig sind, was du daraus ableitest und wieviele davon noch übrig sind und inwieweit das etwas mit Nachhaltigkeit zu tun hat.
> Aber natürlich bist du ein Fanboy und das lässt du ziemlich heraushängen. Ist doch auch gar nicht schlimm. Ist halt so, aber streite es nicht ab, denn es trieft aus jedem deiner Sätze.
> 
> Und ja, natürlich darfst du Spiele kritisieren, aber bitte nicht deshalb, um zu einem Rundumschlag auf dieser Seite auszuholen, weil du auf der anderen Seite…naja, irgendwie von niemandem hier Recht bekommen hast und gekränkt bist. Denn genauso hört es sich nämlich an. Und Dann wählst du ausgerechnet 2 Spiele, wo dir schon wieder die übergroße Mehrheit widerspricht. Ach ja…



Also sagst du ja selbst, dass du dir die Dinge gerne so drehst wie es dir gefällt und in den Kram passt. Natürlich ist Halo Infinite ein Exklusivtitel, denn es werden andere Plattformen davon ausgeschlossen, bspw die von sony und Nintendo. Auch Sony veröffentlicht für PC, die haben in den Fällen dann auch keine exklusiven Titel mehr? Seltsam, dass das die Presse und im Grunde der Rest der Welt anders sieht. 

Also kannst du mir letztlich kein anderes Spiel nennen, was den userzahlen Rekord bei exklusiven Spielen halten soll. Hatte ich mir schon gedacht... Haken dran.

Was Mehrheiten sind und wo du wohl auch nur aus einer Fan bubble heraus argumentierst sieht man an diesem Beispiel doch sehr gut und auch der Aussage des besagtem users ggü besagtem Spiel wird die überwältigende Mehrheit da draußen wohl klar widersprechen. Denn wie gesagt, irgendeinem Titel wäre der Rekord nicht alleine aufgrund des Distributionsmodells gelungen. Es braucht schon eine top Marke und natürlich auch ein top Spiel, damit sowas gelingt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (3. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Was Mehrheiten sind und wo du wohl auch nur aus einer Fan bubble heraus argumentierst sieht man an diesem Beispiel doch sehr gut und auch der Aussage des besagtem users ggü besagtem Spiel wird die überwältigende Mehrheit da draußen wohl klar widersprechen. Denn wie gesagt, irgendeinem Titel wäre der Rekord nicht alleine aufgrund des Distributionsmodells gelungen. Es braucht schon eine top Marke und natürlich auch ein top Spiel, damit sowas gelingt.


Ist nicht gerade einer deiner luziden Tage heute, was?
Verstehe nicht, was du da schreibst, bzw. dir wieder zusammenschusterst.


----------



## FeralKid (3. Februar 2022)

Diskussion beendet.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Februar 2022)

Bitte keine gegenseitigen Beleidigungen mehr, danke


----------



## Toni (3. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das ein Titel nach nur 6 Wochen aber die 20 Mio Marke knackt - dass ist neu. Sowas gab es vorher nicht, muss man einfach sagen. Und NATÜRLICH ist dafür auch der GamePass mitverantwortlich Leute und eben auch, dass der MP F2P angeboten wird. Keine Frage, aber darum ging es mir nicht, sondern einfach darum, dass durch diese neuartigen Modelle eben auch neue Effekte und wie in diesem Fall neue Userzahlenrekorde zustande kommen. Gerade nämlich dann, wenn große AAA IPs so vermarktet werden. Interessante Beobachtung finde ich


Das ist tatsächlich interessant, allerdings zeigt es vor allem auf, dass diese Zahlen in einem neuen Licht betrachtet werden müssen. Sind in diesem Kontext 20 Millionen überhaupt etwas wert? Haben sich Leute den Gamepass geholt, um Halo spielen zu können? 
In diesem neuen System oder Modell kann diese Zahl ggf. nicht mehr als Maßstab des Erfolgs herangezogen werden und nur die Spielerschaft über Zeit ist relevant. Dass Halo ein Markenname ist, der zieht, ist ja wohl klar, besonders in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Halo nicht unwesentlich zum Erfolg der XBox beigetragen hat in ihren Anfängen. 
Tatsächlich sind die 20 Millionen Spieler in 6 Wochen aber eh nicht die echte Zahl, weil: Sich diese Zahl auf den Singleplayer beziehen würde. XBox nie geklärt hat, ob es sich nur um den Singleplayer handelt, oder es sich auch auf den MP bezieht, der am 15. November erschien also 3 Wochen vor dem Release des Singleplayers am 8.Dezember. Hier könnte man mit den zahlen getrickst haben, da sind sich die Pressemedien auch in der Regel einig. 

Dazu muss man erwähnen, dass Halo tatsächlich nicht wirklich exklusiv ist und hier herrscht ein Definitionsproblem:


FeralKid schrieb:


> Also sagst du ja selbst, dass du dir die Dinge gerne so drehst wie es dir gefällt und in den Kram passt. Natürlich ist Halo Infinite ein Exklusivtitel, denn es werden andere Plattformen davon ausgeschlossen, bspw die von sony und Nintendo. Auch Sony veröffentlicht für PC, die haben in den Fällen dann auch keine exklusiven Titel mehr? Seltsam, dass das die Presse und im Grunde der Rest der Welt anders sieht.


Wenn Playstationspiele auf der Playstation erscheinen, sind sie exklusiv. Wenn sie später auf dem PC erscheinen sind sie nur "Zeitexklusiv" spricht: Sobald sie für den PC erscheinen, sind sie nicht mehr exklusiv, unabhängig davon, dass sie auf anderen Plattformen (XBox oder Nitnendo) nicht erscheinen. 
Es wird zwar ab und an von XBox-Exklusive gesprochen, aber das liegt daran, dass Microsoft den PC inzwischen fest integriert hat. "XBox-Exclusive" ist in diesem inne ein Paradoxon, weil es im Grunde keine XBox Exclusives mehr gibt, den der PC ist schließlich keine XBox.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Auch hier muss ich mich wiederholen.
> ActivisionBlizzard ist ein reiner Publisher. MS und Sony sind das nicht. Als Publisher ist ActivisionBlizzard Weltmarktführer. Steht auch so bei Wikipedia.
> Dort heißt es: "Gemessen am Umsatz ist das Unternehmen Marktführer im Computer- und Videospiele-Sektor."


Diese quelle würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen. Wikipedia ist bekanntermaßen kein Maßstab und vor allem dann nicht, wenn hinter einer Aussage keine Quelle hinterlegt ist. Sie könnte sich genauso gut auf die Ausgangslage von 2013 beziehen. 
ABK ist kein reiner Publisher. Es ist ein Firmenzusammenschluss und besteht aus drei Unternehmen, die auf ihrer Website auch Entwickler einstellen. Das Übernunternehmen ist selbst nicht als Publisher zu betrachten, sondern ist ein reiner Holding-Konzern, der eben aus den Anteilen der drei Firmen besteht.

Davon ab, könntet ihr alle ein bisschen netter zueinander sein. Wer eine Behauptung aufstellt ist in der Beweispflicht. Und das Thema ist doch eigentlich zu spannend, um sich sich blöde Sprüche an den Kopf zu schmeißen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Februar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Wenn Playstationspiele auf der Playstation erscheinen, sind sie exklusiv. Wenn sie später auf dem PC erscheinen sind sie nur "Zeitexklusiv" spricht: Sobald sie für den PC erscheinen, sind sie nicht mehr exklusiv, unabhängig davon, dass sie auf anderen Plattformen (XBox oder Nitnendo) nicht erscheinen.
> Es wird zwar ab und an von XBox-Exklusive gesprochen, aber das liegt daran, dass Microsoft den PC inzwischen fest integriert hat. "XBox-Exclusive" ist in diesem inne ein Paradoxon, weil es im Grunde keine XBox Exclusives mehr gibt, den der PC ist schließlich keine XBox.


Nunja, abgesehen vom unsäglich schlechten Unterscheidungsmerkmal XBox=Konsole=Gameingplatform kann man sich in der Tat streiten wo da die Grenzen fließen.
Play Anywhere fand ich da passender, auch wenn das am Namen vorbeigeht. 🤨

Man könnte OS unabhängig sogar sämtliche Konsolen der letzten/aktuellen Gen als "PCs mit eingeschränkter Vielfalt" betiteln. 😉
Davon ab, gibt es kein "der PC", andere OSes 🙄 gibt es auch dafür, so das man hier bereits deutliche Unterschiede sehen kann.

Vermutlich sind die Differenzen zwischen XBox Konsolen zum Windows PC sogar deutlich kleiner als von der PS3 zur PS4+ insofern ist die Diskussion darum äußerst fraglich.


Davon ab halte ich nichts davon ungleiche Vergleiche zu ziehen, das ist ähnlich rühmlich wie bei Kinoerfolge am ersten WE, denn natürlich gucken den mehr Leute wenn der quasi überall gleichzeitig zur Verfügung steht als wenn es pro Land nur 20 Kopien gleichzeitig gibt, "Erfolg" läßt sich so nicht messen 😟



Toni schrieb:


> Wer eine Behauptung aufstellt ist in der Beweispflicht


Das gilt natürlich auch bei "Gegenargumenten" wie sie immer wieder auftauchen.



Toni schrieb:


> Und das Thema ist doch eigentlich zu spannend, um sich sich blöde Sprüche an den Kopf zu schmeißen.


Das bezweckte ich mit meiner nüchternen Betrachtung im Post etwas weiter oben, drauftreten mittels schlechter "Vergleiche" ist auch nicht nett.
Das es hier ab und an eine gewisse "Nachtretekultur" gibt mag ich auch nicht gerne. 😕


----------



## Toni (3. Februar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind die Differenzen zwischen XBox Konsolen zum Windows PC sogar deutlich kleiner als von der PS3 zur PS4+ insofern ist die Diskussion darum äußerst fraglich.


Ich verstehe nicht genau, warum dass die Diskussion diskutabel macht. Schließlich wird ja auch von ps5 exclusiv gesprochen, wenn man die ps4 ausklammert, das kann also durchaus auch in einer "Konsolenfamilie" geschehen.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Man könnte OS unabhängig sogar sämtliche Konsolen der letzten/aktuellen Gen als "PCs mit eingeschränkter Vielfalt" betiteln. 😉
> Davon ab, gibt es kein "der PC", andere OSes 🙄 gibt es auch dafür, so das man hier bereits deutliche Unterschiede sehen kann.


Ich denke, dass hat nicht wirklich etwas mit dem Argument zu tun. Der Witz ist an einer XBox, dass sie nur bei Microsoft zu kaufen ist. Und bei einer Playstation, dass es sie nur von Sony gibt und Switch genauso. Einen PC kann ich von etlichen Anbietern kaufen. Das OS ist in der Regel von Microsoft, aber es ist doch trotzdem eine andere Plattform. So wird es schon immer betrachtet, so sehen es Gamer und so sehen es vor allem auch Redakteure und das war das originale Argument: Dass es in Redaktionen anders gesehen wird, was Exklusivität angeht.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Davon ab halte ich nichts davon ungleiche Vergleiche zu ziehen, das ist ähnlich rühmlich wie bei Kinoerfolge am ersten WE, denn natürlich gucken den mehr Leute wenn der quasi überall gleichzeitig zur Verfügung steht als wenn es pro Land nur 20 Kopien gleichzeitig gibt, "Erfolg" läßt sich so nicht messen 😟


Natürlich lässt es sich nicht perfekt vergleichen, aber das Problem ist doch, dass Microsoft nicht offen mit den Zahlen ist und es sich evtl um eine Desinformation handelt. Deswegen sage ich, dass es ein anderes Maß braucht, um den Erfolg eines Spieles zu messen.









						Halo Infinite attracts 20 million players to deliver biggest launch in series history
					

Not bad, chief.




					www.gamedeveloper.com
				











						Halo Infinite startet mit Rekordzahlen, aber das ist wenig überraschend
					

Halo Infinite ist für Microsoft ein voller Erfolg und soll der größte Launch der Franchise-Geschichte sein. Über 20 Millionen sollen den Shooter bisher gespielt haben.




					www.gamepro.de
				






LesterPG schrieb:


> Das gilt natürlich auch bei "Gegenargumenten" wie sie immer wieder auftauchen.


Ja, aber zu sagen, das Gegenargument zählt nicht und es in Anführungszeichen zu setzen, um zu betonen, dass man es für nichtig hält macht das eigene Argument nicht valider.
Ob es der größte Launch eines Exclusives ist, ist offensichtlich eine Definitionsfrage, Microsoft hat selbst niemals davon gesprochen




__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1486110124611719181

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Sondern reden vom größten Launch in der eigenen Spielereihe.










						Dein logischer Fehlschluss ist: Beweislast
					

Du hast gesagt, dass die Beweislast nicht bei der Person liege, die etwas behauptet, sondern es die Aufgabe von jemand anderem sei, die Behauptung zu widerlegen.



					yourlogicalfallacyis.com
				






LesterPG schrieb:


> drauftreten mittels schlechter "Vergleiche" ist auch nicht nett.


genau das ist nicht nüchtern, sondern enthält den Vorwurf, dass andere schlechte Vergleiche machen würden, und damit drauftreten, was nach absichtlichem schlechtmachen klingt. Die Vergleiche sind aber doch sehr wohl anwendbar, wenn auch nur in begrenztem Maße. Ja, man kann Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen, in Form, Farbe, Geschmack etc. Man kann alles vergleichen  und muss dann eben bestimmte Parameter anpassen.

Halo ist nicht so erfolgreich, wie es mal war und schon gar nicht so erfolgreich wie andere Spiele und das wird von den Verkaufszahlen noch untermauert, wodurch sich die Spielerzahlen zum Launch noch unwichtiger anfühlen. Ja, die Launchzahlen bei anderen f2P-Titeln sind ebenfalls nicht wirklich relevant, sondern letztlich nur die wiederkehrenden Spieler und die Umsätze durch Mikrotransaktionen


			https://www.gameswirtschaft.de/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/Games-Bestseller-Deutschland-2021-Web.jpg
		









						U.S. best selling games 2021 | Statista
					

Call of Duty: Vanguard (published by Activision Blizzard) topped the ranking of the best-selling games in 2021 in the United States.




					www.statista.com


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Februar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Natürlich lässt es sich nicht perfekt vergleichen, aber das Problem ist doch, dass Microsoft nicht offen mit den Zahlen ist und es sich evtl um eine Desinformation handelt. Deswegen sage ich, dass es ein anderes Maß braucht, um den Erfolg eines Spieles zu messen.


Hab ich nie in Frage gestellt !😮



Toni schrieb:


> Ja, aber zu sagen, das Gegenargument zählt nicht und es in Anführungszeichen zu setzen, um zu betonen, dass man es für nichtig hält macht das eigene Argument nicht valider.


Das sollte es nicht bedeuten, sondern einfach nur das nicht jede Gegenteilbehauptung automatisch auch ein valides Argument sein muß, nur weil man es gerade passend findet oder mehr Personen es befürworten. 🤨



Toni schrieb:


> Ob es der größte Launch eines Exclusives ist, ist offensichtlich eine Definitionsfrage, Microsoft hat selbst niemals davon gesprochen
> genau das ist nicht nüchtern, sondern enthält den Vorwurf, dass andere schlechte Vergleiche machen würden, und damit drauftreten, was nach absichtlichem schlechtmachen klingt. Die Vergleiche sind aber doch sehr wohl anwendbar, wenn auch nur in begrenztem Maße. Ja, man kann Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen, in Form, Farbe, Geschmack etc. Man kann alles vergleichen  und muss dann eben bestimmte Parameter anpassen.


Da unterstellst Du mir aber etwas !
Wenn es darum geht alles wohlschmeckendes Obst was an Bäumen wächst zu vergleichen mag es funktionieren,  aber eben nicht wenn Erdbeeren dazu kommen.
Man sollte schon sinnvolle Vergleiche ziehen. Shooter mit RTS zu vergleichen nur weil beides Spiele sind ist halt Unsinn, misst man aber Verkaufszahlen bei Releases _auf den gleichen Platformangebot!_ ist es durchaus ein Erfolgsindikator.

Es kommt durchaus häufiger vor das ein Grüppchen hier verbal auf eine Einzelperson in Textform "eintritt" offensichtlich nur um sich extra zu erheben.
Selbstverständlich ist das nie so gemeint und mit Smilies, Schleife und Blümchen verpackt.



Toni schrieb:


> Halo ist nicht so erfolgreich, wie es mal war und schon gar nicht so erfolgreich wie andere Spiele und das wird von den Verkaufszahlen noch untermauert, wodurch sich die Spielerzahlen zum Launch noch unwichtiger anfühlen. Ja, die Launchzahlen bei anderen f2P-Titeln sind ebenfalls nicht wirklich relevant, sondern letztlich nur die wiederkehrenden Spieler und die Umsätze durch Mikrotransaktionen
> 
> 
> https://www.gameswirtschaft.de/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/Games-Bestseller-Deutschland-2021-Web.jpg
> ...


Ich hab nirgends etwas anderes behauptet. 🤨


----------



## FeralKid (3. Februar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> .
> ABK ist kein reiner Publisher. Es ist ein Firmenzusammenschluss und besteht aus drei Unternehmen, die auf ihrer Website auch Entwickler einstellen. Das Übernunternehmen ist selbst nicht als Publisher zu betrachten, sondern ist ein reiner Holding-Konzern, der eben aus den Anteilen der drei Firmen besteht.


Sie vertreiben im Gegensatz zu den Konzernen, die bei Umsatz noch vor Ihnen stehen keine Hardware. Hardware haut beim Umsatz ordentlich rein. Activision Blizzard ist durchaus ein Spielepublisher und in dem Bereich Weltmarktführer. Tencent hingegen ist der Konzern auf den deine Beschreibung passt. Die verdienen durch mobile games und Anteile an anderen Unternehmen und Konzernen, die sie aber nur sehr selten vollständig besitzen. Auch in diesem Punkt differenzieren sie sich also von ActivisionBlizzard.

Bzgl Halo Infinite Stimme ich in Teilen durchaus zu. Mir ging es  daher wie gesagt auch nur grundsätzlich darum, daß der Titel den Launch Rekord hält. Wenn ich aber lesen muss, daß das möglicherweise nichts wert sei, streuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. Genau diese Zahlen sind es, die das Geschäftsmodell und den GamePass befeuern. Wenn man das intellektuell nicht durchholen kann, versteht man auch nicht, wie das gamingbusiness von heute funktioniert. Ist müßig das erklären zu müssen. Ich sags mal so: die Leute in Redmond sind nicht ganz auf drn Kopf gefallen. Die wissen schon was sie da tun und warum sich das bezahlt macht.


----------



## FeralKid (3. Februar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Halo ist nicht so erfolgreich, wie es mal war und schon gar nicht so erfolgreich wie andere Spiele und das wird von den Verkaufszahlen noch untermauert, wodurch sich die Spielerzahlen zum Launch noch unwichtiger anfühlen. Ja, die Launchzahlen bei anderen f2P-Titeln sind ebenfalls nicht wirklich relevant, sondern letztlich nur die wiederkehrenden Spieler und die Umsätze durch Mikrotransaktionen
> 
> 
> https://www.gameswirtschaft.de/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/Games-Bestseller-Deutschland-2021-Web.jpg
> ...


Sorry aber das ist schlichtweg falsch was du da schreibst. Bist offenbar auch nicht sonderlich gut informiert. Microsoft hatte kurz vor launch von Halo Infinite, die erfolgreichsten Ableger der Serie präsentiert, gemessen am Umsatz : Auf Platz 1 steht tatsächlich Halo 5. Das hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, zeigt aber wie schnell man aus einer bubble heraus, mit Infos hantiert, von denen man gar nicht nicht so genau weiß was jetzt stimmt. 








						Halo Infinite: Halo-Franchise erreicht 81 Millionen Verkäufe
					

Seit seinem Start vor knapp 20 Jahren konnte das Halo-Franchise mehr als 81 Millionen Einheiten absetzen.




					www.xboxdynasty.de


----------



## Toni (7. Februar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wenn man das intellektuell nicht durchholen kann, versteht man auch nicht, wie das gamingbusiness von heute funktioniert. Ist müßig das erklären zu müssen. Ich sags mal so: die Leute in Redmond sind nicht ganz auf drn Kopf gefallen. Die wissen schon was sie da tun und warum sich das bezahlt macht.


Das Problem an diesem Satz ist, das du implizierst, dass jemand, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, intellektuell nicht so gut darsteht, also dumm ist.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber lesen muss, daß das möglicherweise nichts wert sei, streuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. Genau diese Zahlen sind es, die das Geschäftsmodell und den GamePass befeuern


Das ist einfach nur eine Meinung, die kann so stimmen, muss aber nicht. Beim Gamepass spielen einfach zu viele Zahlen rein, um sowas einfach als klar hinzustellen. Und 20 Millionen sind, wenn die Spielerzahlen nicht aktiv sind, bzw. wenn sich Leute nicht extra dafür angemeldet haben, nicht unbedingt so viel. Gehe ich von aus und da Microsoft nicht so offen mit ihren Zahlen hinsichtlich ihres Gamingsegmentes sind, kann mir das auch momentan keiner widerlegen, außer Microsoft selbst. Solange vermute ich das, das heißt ja nicht, dass ich das weiß.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist schlichtweg falsch was du da schreibst. Bist offenbar auch nicht sonderlich gut informiert. Microsoft hatte kurz vor launch von Halo Infinite, die erfolgreichsten Ableger der Serie präsentiert, gemessen am Umsatz : Auf Platz 1 steht tatsächlich Halo 5. Das hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, zeigt aber wie schnell man aus einer bubble heraus, mit Infos hantiert, von denen man gar nicht nicht so genau weiß was jetzt stimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte bleibe vorsichtig, bevor du Leuten etwas unterstellst, wie dass sie uninformiert seien. Ich beziehe mich auf die Verkaufszahlen aus dem Jahr 2021. Also das Jahr in welchem Halo: Infinite erschien und habe diese Zahlen mit anderen Spielen aus diesem Jahr verglichen. In dem was du zitierst ging es auch darum, dass Halo nicht mehr so erfolgreich ist, wie es mal war:


Toni schrieb:


> Halo ist nicht so erfolgreich, wie es mal war


Das impliziert bereits, dass es mal erfolgreich war, bzw. erfolgreicher (Infinite ist ja nicht gefloppt). 


LesterPG schrieb:


> Hab ich nie in Frage gestellt !😮


Ich wollte dir auch nichts unterstellen, wollte nur meine Aussagen nochmal unter dem Licht deiner Aussagen klarstellen


----------

